# The perfect woman...



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

How would you describe her?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Non-exhistant


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

inflatable?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Depends on what 'perfect' means to you... we're all different.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I like Kathy's answer.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Kathy903


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> Non-exhistant


Why?


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

None of us will know the perfect woman unless we meet her.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

mute and cute.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen! Yeayuh.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sally. She's got my baby in one hand and my heart in the other.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Me. And so are you all. (you know, all of you with ladygardens and all. you know, lady parts. and lady minds. you know what i mean.by which I mean, you are perfectly great just as you are. know what I mean?)


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess I'll be one of the first to actually give a description. LOL. Hey, its in the Just for Fun section! Lets give from our imaginations!

When I imagine a girl I could be with I imagine a coral red-haired women with pale skin & slight freckles around her nose. I imagine light-coloured eyes that see right through you. She's really skinny & light-weight. She has a large chinese butterfly tattoo on her back, spreading over her bones. She doesn't wear fancy clothes but a laid-back look. Like she doesn't need the clothes because her beauty just shines through it. She's not conventionally beautiful, but has a rather boyish, round face.

She's compassionate, self-less, composed & stable.

Can you guys tell that I was describing someone already existent?

Hehe.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

mind_games said:


> inflatable?


Bwahahha


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Why?


Is there a perfect man? 
No there is not.
Then why would there be a perfect woman?

Someone may seem perfect but there are going to be flaws.. the flaws that don't matter much to you seem irrelevant and hence perhaps she seems perfect, but she really isn't.
Thank goodness too, because perfection is boring.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> Is there a perfect man?
> No there is not.
> Then why would there be a perfect woman?
> 
> ...


Words of wisdom.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Depends on what 'perfect' means to you... we're all different.
> 
> ask me a qvestion


What does it mean to you?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

When I adore the girl I'm with, I end up not only accepting her "flaws", but LOVING them and trying my best to make her accept them as well.

Because face it, most women have a ridiculous perception of what exactly a flaw is. Come on, fat thighs? That's sexy, I love that extra meat. ;D


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Adriana Lima of course , her looks, accent, & personality, all perfect in my eyes.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My mom. :heart


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

One that would love me no matter what. A lady I can love and cherish and get the same in return. Can't ask for more.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Lachlan said:


> What does it mean to you?


I don't really know. I guess I think of someone who is motherly and endlessly kind and comforting.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

butiadoreyou said:


> Bwahahha


lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I changed my mind
I found her.....
WoooooowwwwwwEEEEEEEEE (borat) ahha


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^ i'm not so keen on her nose though...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I like her nose. Not huge but not the typical Hollywood look of being chiseled down to nothing.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> I changed my mind
> I found her.....
> WoooooowwwwwwEEEEEEEEE (borat) ahha


:mushy Dawm.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

The woman that will be having my babies.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Eliza said:


> I like her nose. Not huge but not the typical Hollywood look of being chiseled down to nothing.


Yeah no kidding! :|
I don't like how many people think only a button shaped nose is cute... women with a longer nose is fine long as it's smooth and feminine it's just as nice.. and looks more exotic than the usual white girl nose which I mean as the button nose lol.. you can't just slap it on anybody and make them look good.. it depends on how it fits your face. And you're right, it's very generic.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Tugwahquah said:


> This is what perfection is to me.


Aw  thanks


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I was joking


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Lachlan said:


> I was joking


oh :blank


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Boring.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Thinking about this makes me sad because I am no one's idea of a perfect woman.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^Pshh, like all beautiful women, you are perfectly imperfect.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

leonardess said:


> Me. And so are you all. (you know, all of you with ladygardens and all. you know, lady parts. and lady minds. you know what i mean.by which I mean, you are perfectly great just as you are. know what I mean?)


this this this


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

slightlyawkward said:


> Thinking about this makes me sad because I am no one's idea of a perfect woman.


"perfect" is subjective and imaginary. you're not perfect, but you *are* awesome.


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> I changed my mind
> I found her.....
> WoooooowwwwwwEEEEEEEEE (borat) ahha


 I didn't understand why until I scrolled down a bit more.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

perfection is just an illusion hence the concept that no one is perfect 

but I do think Emma Roberts is lovely


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect is boring.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

my boyfriend minus his constant dissing on my home state.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sunny 137 said:


> I didn't understand why until I scrolled down a bit more.


wow those probably don't look too good without a bra. Or they certainly wont in 10 years. lol.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

My girlfriend. I'm not kidding in my eyes my girlfriend is the perfect woman, she's not perfect but to me she's everything I could ask for. When I was a growing up in my eyes there was no one came close to my grandmother, she was everyone's perfect woman, Raised 6 children all alone after her husband died, started working as a little girl of 8 cleaning floors in my great grandma's huge house. She had barely two dimes to scrape together but she never complained never ever asked for hand outs and always gave of her heart to everyone, even though she was struggling herself she was and is still today a very generous person. 

Later on she took on the task of rearing me, there has never been anyone quite like my grandma and even though she is still alive the only other two women that have come close to gaining all my love in this world are my mom and my girlfriend. All three are the perfect women in my eyes.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Ironpain said:


> My girlfriend. I'm not kidding in my eyes my girlfriend is the perfect woman, she's not perfect but to me she's everything I could ask for. When I was a growing up in my eyes there was no one came close to my grandmother, she was everyone's perfect woman, Raised 6 children all alone after her husband died, started working as a little girl of 8 cleaning floors in my great grandma's huge house. She had barely two dimes to scrape together but she never complained never ever asked for hand outs and always gave of her heart to everyone, even though she was struggling herself she was and is still today a very generous person.
> 
> Later on she took on the task of rearing me, there has never been anyone quite like my grandma and even though she is still alive the only other two women that have come close to gaining all my love in this world are my mom and my girlfriend. All three are the perfect women in my eyes.


awwww 
I don't know why people are asking for "the perfect woman". the question seems a little bit misogynistic (is that a word?) to me. why not just ask for what a perfect human is?


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> "perfect" is subjective and imaginary. you're not perfect, but you *are* awesome.


Awwww! <3


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> wow those probably don't look too good without a bra. Or they certainly wont in 10 years. lol.


 True, but I still wish I had boobs like that. haha


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not looking for the perfect woman. Might take a while. A "great" woman would be pretty awesome.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> my boyfriend minus his constant dissing on my home state.


Your boyfriend is the perfect woman?


----------

